# تغذية لاب توب على بطارية السيارة



## mazen42 (20 يونيو 2010)

دارة تغذية لاب توب
دائرتنا اليوم مخصصة لتشغيل اجهزة اللاب توب على بطارية السيارة .
غالبا ما نخرج من منازلنا حاملين معنا حواسيبنا الصغيرة لاستخدامها في مكان العمل او في الرحلات او على البحر ولكننا نعاني من تلك الرسالة التي تظهر فجأة وتنذرنا بانتهاء البطارية وحفظ العمل واغلاق الجهاز وغالبا مانكون في هذه الحالة بأمس الحاجة الى اي مصدر للطاقة لعدة اسباب اهمها عدم انتهاء العمل على الحاسب او قد نكون مشغولين مع احد الاصدقاء او العائلة بالشات بالاضافة الى متابعة بعض الامور الاخرى كالرياضة لعشاق الرياضة وماشابه .
الدائرة بسيطة وكل ماتحتاجه هو القليل من الانتباه عند تطبيقها تتغذى الدارة من مقبس ولاعة السجائر او يمكنك وصلها من البطارية مباشرة ولكن يفضل ان تضع لها مفتاح تشغيل واطفاء بينها وبين البطارية ؟
تتغذى الدارة بجهد يتراوح بين 10 الى 15 فولت مستمر وتعطي على مخرها 19 فولت بتيار 5 امبير وهذا كافي لاجهزة اللاب توب كون اغلبها وان لم اقل كلها تتغذى على نفس الجهد اي 19 فولت ...
ملاحظات هامة جدا ؟
1 - يجب تبريد الديود d1 بمبرد مناسب
2 - يجب تبريد الترانزيستور t1 ايضا بمبرد مناسب
3 - الملف L1 يتألف من 29 لفة 56mh - بسلك معزول 0.5 مم 
4 - لمن يرغب في استخدام الدارة على التيار العام ( يجب اضافة محول ودارة تقويم وتصفية عملية ) وان احتاج احدكم الى دارة التقويم والتصفية ما عليكم سوى اخبارنا حتى نضيفها الى قائمة الدوائر الموجوده بهذا الملتقى الرائع ... وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## ابو يئس (11 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## d0deee (14 أغسطس 2010)

mazen42 قال:


> دارة تغذية لاب توب
> دائرتنا اليوم مخصصة لتشغيل اجهزة اللاب توب على بطارية السيارة .
> غالبا ما نخرج من منازلنا حاملين معنا حواسيبنا الصغيرة لاستخدامها في مكان العمل او في الرحلات او على البحر ولكننا نعاني من تلك الرسالة التي تظهر فجأة وتنذرنا بانتهاء البطارية وحفظ العمل واغلاق الجهاز وغالبا مانكون في هذه الحالة بأمس الحاجة الى اي مصدر للطاقة لعدة اسباب اهمها عدم انتهاء العمل على الحاسب او قد نكون مشغولين مع احد الاصدقاء او العائلة بالشات بالاضافة الى متابعة بعض الامور الاخرى كالرياضة لعشاق الرياضة وماشابه .
> الدائرة بسيطة وكل ماتحتاجه هو القليل من الانتباه عند تطبيقها تتغذى الدارة من مقبس ولاعة السجائر او يمكنك وصلها من البطارية مباشرة ولكن يفضل ان تضع لها مفتاح تشغيل واطفاء بينها وبين البطارية ؟
> ...



اخي العزيز بالنسبة للملف اذا امكن تفاصيل اكثر
مثلا قطر القالب 
وذا امكن صورة نهائية للدائرة بعد التنفيذ وشكرا


----------



## علي زين السقاف (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور واتمنى افهم مثلكم


----------



## bomunder (23 أغسطس 2010)

*سؤال*

مشكور اخي على الدائرة ولكن لدي سؤال هل من الممكن تحويل محول ( اديبتر) خاص باللاب توب عاطل من ناحية (ac part )والجزء الاخر بعد الشوبر صالح للاستفادة منه في عمل هذه الدائرة​


----------



## as-_-as (26 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمر محمد ادم (28 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## ابو أنس الفلسطيني (29 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## Emad288 (30 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس عددنان (9 يناير 2011)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## ahmedzooea (13 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## karim.a (14 أغسطس 2011)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ibrahim11870 (7 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا على الالدائرة بس ممكن ترفعها ملف pcp ونكون شاكرين لك


----------



## يااسرناجي سرااج (16 فبراير 2015)

هل يمكن تشغيل تلفزيون 21بوصه على بطاريه 100امبير بدون محول كهربائي من 12فولت الى 220


----------

